# Knit Bunny Buddy Baby Blankie



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

This cute little knit bunny buddy baby blankie will be loved by any little one.
The pattern is available on Ravelry and Craftsy for $5.50
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bunny-buddy-baby-blankie


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Oh I love them. But I love the name better ....bunny buddy baby blankie. Try saying that name 10 times realy fast. I made it 5 times. LOL 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Both are beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Darling!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Love seeing all these sweet blankies! Really getting the itch to make one, too!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

How adorable! These little blankies are too cute for words!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

How cute ! I might have to try that one too !


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Very cute! I LOVE your spinning wheel! I'm trying to find one that's within my budget.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Those are adorable!! I love the bunnies!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

This is so sweet,your blankie looks so light for holding.. such an adorable pattern, gorgeous work just had to buy one.


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you so much. I hope I get to see it when it is done.
Thank you everyone for your kind comments!


----------

